

Ask HN: Having problems with sleep disorder, what to do next? - tuyguntn

I was sleeping at 6am until 11am for a long time, as another &quot;cool&quot; kid I thought working midnights are better (maybe true, no one disturbs from work). But now I am having problem with sleep excessiveness, even though I am going to sleep at 11pm and can get up at 7am, not feeling fine and again going to sleep until 11, 12. What to do next, it really hurts my life now?
======
vickt
This question really helps me a lot to reset my sleep cycle. I also have
difficulties on sleeping from time to time, and the video from Anonymous
(second-top voted answer) especially helpful. Hope this helps!

[https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-way-to-reset-ones-
sle...](https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-way-to-reset-ones-sleep-cycle)

------
pdiddy
You should go to a doctor. Sleep is complicated and extremely important for
your health. They will help you. There is a book called something like _The
Harvard Medical School 's Guide to a Good Night's Sleep_. You could check it
out for an overview, but not in place of seeing a doctor.

Also, don't use a computer or any other illuminated screen in bed (or ideally
an hour before you sleep).

------
daeghnao
The main things that ever helped for me are regular meal times, regular wake
up time, gentle relaxation exercise before bed and a sleep monitor app on my
phone. Phase change is a common issue with tech people. Some prefer to shift
later and later and wrap around to the target schedule. Ultimately your body
should tell you if things are going wrong.

------
davak
See a doctor certified in sleep medicine. Sleep is a delicate habit that can
be tough to fix. The consequences of poor sleep are huge. Frequently broken
sleep is a warning sign of other health problems.

------
ashleyp
Sounds like you may have Delayed Sleep Phase Syndrome - a condition where you
circadium rhythm is later. I've had this since, well, birth =). Always had
difficulty sleeping at normal times and am naturally a night-owl.

Doesn't matter what I do, if I wake up before Mid-day I generally feel quite
tired until the evening. Likewise I can be awake for 24 hours straight and
come evening on the next i'm still raring to go.

------
creshal
Doctors don't bite, you know.

